
Google Code Blog: HTML5 Rocks - ckcin
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/06/html5-rocks.html
======
samratjp
Ah, after Apple's HTML5 fanciness website (<http://www.apple.com/html5/>),
Google finally responds with a neato site! Btw, this is an excellent resource
as well <http://diveintohtml5.org/> (of course, the site refers to it as well)

------
Alex63
The interactive demo presentation is very cool. I think there may be a small
error, however, as the CSS transform associated with the "3" key seems to work
everywhere in the presentation, and not just on the CSS transforms slide.

